# (new) English



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok so i have just started out on english recently and i finally got some pics lol of course right after i got some more stuff for my english tack. Ok well i am using a western breast collar because i did not have enough money for a martingale and the saddle kept sliding so don't mind my little quick fix. The saddle pad was brand new that day and i luv it.  

But yea basically i would like you critique on the english stuff and how my horse looks under english. Tell me if i have done anything wrong in tacking up and his confirmation under saddle. There isn't really a way to critique my riding since i wasn't actually riding i was just standing there but don't worry i will get some riding pics in english soon too k. So please don't critique too harshly and just tell me if i'm doing anything wrong so far. Do not critique my friend or her horse please. Just me in the english.


This is me riding him. Yes i know the saddle pad had slid back some i need to start puting it up higher i think.









Junior standing pic (don't mind him tugging at the lead i was kinda irritated with that.)









Junior standing still finally.









Just a cute pic lol. Face shot.









This one doesn't need to be critiqued except for how i am putting my stirrups up and stuff. In this pic it was cold outside so i left the saddle on him for a while and then the blanket exc. Thats what i do so he doesn't get cold chills but he kept moving so the saddle moved.










well thanx for checking them out everyone.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ur still using a western bit are you?


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

That bit is not english at all. Also, the thing that worries me most are your shoes. You need something with a heel in it so your feet don't slide through the stirrups and get stuck. I never get up on a horse just to trail ride w/out boots on or something with a heel. Have fun!


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

Defnitely start putting your saddle up higher. And yes, you need boots. I would also put your stirrups up higher so you have a more balanced seat. One thing that has nothing to do with english, but it's usually a bad idea to tie a horse up by the bridle, because if he pulls back he'll hurt himself.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

The bit was the first thing I noticed. That bit is meant for neck reining. I would definitley not use it if you are planing on riding english. The girth seemed a little strange to me. Is that a western girth? You definitely need a pair of boots. And as pointed out earlier, I would not suggest having you horse tied with a bridle. It's dangerous and you will end up having to replace them all the time.
Other than that your horse is cute in it's new tack!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Mell yes i an using a wstern bit.

TheStables yes thanks for telling me even though i know that lol its nice to know you care though. Yea i have talked to my parents and i am planning on getting riding boots soon. those are the best i can do right now just because my parents have not bought me boots for a long time because my feet kept growing and it cost too much but i'm possibly getting some soon. 

quixotesoxs yea the saddle was up furthur at first but like i said before i have saddle sliding back issues. Are you sure i should put my stirrups up higher? i think honestly that might be a little too much remember im only doing flat its not like im jumping or anything. i'm really tall and long legged maybe you can't tell in the pic but my legs are up pretty high compared to the way they once were. And yes i know its not good to tie your horse up by the bit but i wanted to take a pic of him and i had no one to hold him and i was standing right there so im pretty sure that if anything was going to happen i could handle it. i'm not stupid but thanx anyway. 

Hunterequlover781 i know that the bit is western and not english but considering my horse was originally a western horse its kinda hard to change a bit on him all of a suddenly which i did have an english bit but i changed it to that one because he wasn't doing good in it since he did mostly neck reining originally. Yea it is a western girth with an adapter thingy that my trainer gave to me. it still works for english though but i don't like it that much because it slides. Thanks for the compliment too. Do you know of any good girths though that might be a better one than that one? Also any good bits english that could help transfer from western/neck reining horses?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

take your foot out of the stirrup and stretch your leg down as far as you can, the stirrup should be at your ankle


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, your stirrups definitely need to come up for riding English, even if just on the flat. Like Mell said, drop your leg straight down and adjust the stirrups so that the bottom of the iron hits right at your ankle bone. This makes a significant difference in your balance, seat, and equitation, and is much much easier to post. 

On your saddle: there should be three gullet straps that you can use to buckle the girth. Typically you use the first and third; but if your saddle has a tendency to slip you can attach to the second and third to help keep it from sliding back. As for girths, the best option is a leather girth with elastic on one side (elastic goes on the left side). Something like this one at State Line Tack is a good option http://www.statelinetack.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=SLT734500 52 BRN (the rollers on the buckles are super nice to have for tightening a girth, but not necessary). As best I can tell from the photo, you'd need a 46 or 48 inch girth for that horse. 

A good bit option for starting out is just a plain old jointed D-ring snaffle. These are light bits that most horses are pretty comfortable in. Also, the noseband on the bridle is a little too high. The rule of "thumb" is that it should be two finger widths from his jawbone. Also on the cheek pieces of the bridle (attached to bit and noseband) there should be a keeper that slides ... make sure it is down closer to the bit so the long ends of the straps don't flap around. Hope that makes sense...

Yep, you've got the stirrup run up correctly. Is there any kind of rubber pad on those stirrup irons? There are rubber pads (for added grip) that fit in the bottom of the stirrup and are removable so they are replaceable. You should definitely try to locate some for those stirrups. They come in different sizes, so be sure to measure the stirrup iron -- or even take it with you-- to get ones that fit. 

I think your boy makes a cute English horse! He looks good.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks bunches lol and i new the noseband was up to high i had it like a notch lower at first but my friend told me it should be higher so i went with what she said even though it didn't look right i figured she might be right lol. I guess not i'll fix it though.

Oh and the bit thing i used a O-ring snaffle at first but i changed it and now people are telling me i can't use a shanked bit in english so i don't know what to do other than buy another bit :roll: here goes another bit search that my dad is going to get mad about.

Well maybe i can get a twisted D-ring snaffle. Is that ok?


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

What a cutie! Your boy looks great in English tack! And you have very nice posture.

Did you have your girth running through the loops at the bottom of the yellow pad? Does the pad also have straps about mid-way up each side? If so, these wrap around the front of your saddle and you slide the first billet through them (or velcro them on, depending on the pad). This will help your pad from sliding back under the saddle. 

As for the whole saddle sliding back, does it fit him correctly? Has he always needed a breastcollar with Western saddles? If so, he'll probably just need one for English too, just because of his conformation. In the English world, you'll find they're called Breastplates. A Martingale is a whole other ballgame and is not an item used to hold the saddle in place.

As for bits, I would recommend a French Link or Oval Mouth bit with either loose rings, eggbutt, D-ring, or full cheek. The double-jointed bits are much nicer on your horse's mouth when you take up more contact. They're less likely to basically fold in half like a regular snaffle and hit the roof of your horse's mouth. What did you dislike about the O-ring snaffle that you tried? Do you think your horse needs a harsh, twisted-mouth bit?

Everyone else gave you some good tips as well. One additional thing for your girth search...elastic on BOTH ends is better than just one end, IMO. As your horse moves, he'll have equal pressure and release on both sides. If you're only able to find a one-sided elastic girth (they're much more common), then I'd actually recommend rotating it from day to day so that you have the elastic on opposite sides. I find that keeping everything in a horse's training symmetrical, leads to a more balanced horse.

Oh! One more thing: English riders think helmets are cool. :wink:


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> Mell yes i an using a wstern bit.
> 
> TheStables yes thanks for telling me even though i know that lol its nice to know you care though. Yea i have talked to my parents and i am planning on getting riding boots soon. those are the best i can do right now just because my parents have not bought me boots for a long time because my feet kept growing and it cost too much but i'm possibly getting some soon.
> 
> ...


Oh ok. I might suggest that if you really want to continue english, you should maybe purchase an english bit sometime. A plain snaffle can ussually com rather cheap. I would probably just go with a loose ring snaffle. It's real soft on their mouths. As far as training from western to english, I don't really know much about western except for the very basics. Sorry. But, the girth, I would suggest a fleece one they keep from rubbing and can be washed, etc.
Here is the type of girth I prefer:
http://www.millerharness.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_X4-0273_A_Comfort+Horse+Girth_E_
Also, if you don't know about millers, it is awesome. Their stuff is actually coming from Dover and I don't exactly know how it works, but they have nice quality stuff for dirt cheap.
Your horse looks like it might need about a 50 for girth size, but not sure. How tall is she?


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

just remember 

tight rain
toe in
streight back

and i think thats all but im not sure


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone and i rode again today and it was much better. My saddle actually stayed in place i guess i finally did something right. I found out the pad thing was because i had missed one of the little loops that you put the girth through :roll: i guess it really don't help unless you use them lol.

Equina yea i think he really does need something that harsh sadly but right now i'm trying to soften him while riding in the tom thumb so i'm not using much pressure but enough to get something done and that way if he trys anything i still have control. Today was awesome though he listened to all my cues and i even got him to extend and what wonders i galloped in english lol. It wasn't even that bad but i know my form was probably horrible. Maybe you guys could tell me how that goes :wink: .lol oh and the helmet thing i down own a helmet and can't really buy one at the moment seeing as i don't have that much money to spend but i'll look into it don't worry. I will definitely be getting one if i do jumping lol.

hunterequlover781 i did have a snaffle but it didn't work he ran through it and he is 15.2 hh

thanks for that advice Honeybun the only thing i can't i know i can't fix at the moment is tight rein i'm still working hard on that i think i have the straight back down lol but the toe thing might need some work don't forget heels down :wink:


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

is it nessasary to use two pad cause that could be the reason the saddle is sliding


----------

